# PB Trout



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Took advantage of the time off on Friday and headed down to the coast despite a less than favorable wind forecast. The wind direction was SSW most of the day and ended up about 5-15 mph throughout the morning, better than expected.

My buddy caught a PB Speck at about 9 AM and it sure did put on a show! Jumped completely out of the water several times. My first thought from a distance was "Baby Tarpon!"

Ended up being 26 1/4" @ 5 lbs. 9 oz.


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good fish


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

WTG


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Great Fish!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Right on. Congrats


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing like catching your personal best while wading. Doesn't get any better. Congrats!!

SaltyCulture

#staysalty #nooneisahopelesscause


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice one!


----------

